# Trans problem



## jeremyt87 (Aug 20, 2008)

So I have an 02 max with 70 k or so on it. Trans has been eacting up with 2nd to third gear shift. Just a little sloppy of a shift I wouldnt say it slips but the car tachs up on the shift and u hear the engine rev about 750 rpms or more . Problem is only when its cold, I just had the trans fluid replaced and problem is still there. My mechanic says that its a sensor issue but not sure what because its not puttin out any codes. Trans is still solid i think. Any ideas?


----------



## jamie2780 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Trans Problem*

I am having the exact same issue, and the dealer is telling me they can't replicate the problem. Have you had any luck in getting this fixed?


----------



## YELLOW ALTIMA (Nov 16, 2008)

Have your mechanic check your Mass Air Flow Sensor.. My brother has a 2000 and the Trans would not shift worth a shit!! 

Swapped out the MAFS and she ran like a champ!


----------



## usaHeaty (Feb 14, 2011)

jeremyt87 said:


> So I have an 02 max with 70 k or so on it. Trans has been eacting up with 2nd to third gear shift. Just a little sloppy of a shift I wouldnt say it slips but the car tachs up on the shift and u hear the engine rev about 750 rpms or more . Problem is only when its cold, I just had the trans fluid replaced and problem is still there. My mechanic says that its a sensor issue but not sure what because its not puttin out any codes. Trans is still solid i think. Any ideas?


Its your cluch. There is a vapor hose comming off of the top of the m/transmission. What is it connected to on the upper end?


----------



## Scottwax (Mar 19, 2011)

If the ATF is red and has an unburnt odor, odds are it is the valve body at fault. Not sure if there was a TSB on it but I remember reading something about it on maxima.org a few years ago. 

For most people the Transgo shift kit fixes the problem. Sometimes changing the ATF and using a no slip additive helps reduce (but not eliminate) the symptoms. Did for me, anyway. 

I had really soft 2-3 upshifts when my 4AT 5.5 gen was cold, noticed it right after I bought it with 113k miles on it. During colder weather, I'd just lift off the gas a touch just before the 2-3 upshift and that would firm it up. Still on the original automatic when my car was totaled in January with 194.595 miles on it. 

Ended up getting another 5.5 gen but this time with a 6 speed so no more cold weather worries.


----------

